
Is Amazon Working on an Android Kindle? - donohoe
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/18/is-amazon-working-on-an-android-kindle/
======
devicenull
There's no reason to release android for it unless they have a color e-ink
display. The entire point of the kindle is the e-ink screen, if they were to
replace that with a normal LCD and install android.. I'd have exactly 0 reason
to buy it.

------
gte910h
They _are_ releasing an Android App store...I'm guessing that's a more likely
use for the developers.

